# Contraception



## LeighA123 (Jun 21, 2016)

I am moving to China to teach English, I would like to know if the Depo-Provera injection is available either in Hefei, Beijing or Shanghai? if it is, to which hospital or clinic should I go?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Best to check directly with someone in that area of expertise. Most likely some international clinics (like http://shanghai.ufh.com.cn) or the international section of Hua Shan hospital (Jing An district Shanghai) in Shanghai might be able to help out.


----------

